# The Specials



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Just bought tickets to see the Specials in manchester in october
Cant blinkin wait


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Th Specials as in Ska? Are they still going


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

DagenhamGeoff said:


> Th Specials as in Ska? Are they still going


Well and truly :thumb:


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Bloody hell I remember them from when I was teenie lol.well enjoy it mate.......don`t turn Manchester into a Ghost Town:thumb:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Superb, I'd love to see them live, didn't realise they were still going


----------



## Harwoodandy (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you remember de good old days Before de ghost town?

Quality!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

funny i was thinking about them last night when i seen madness doing a tv advert with baggy trousers in it.

good times, this is my all time favorite of theres and listening to the words there way ahead of what happend to the country anyway fair play to them.


----------



## Harwoodandy (Feb 27, 2010)

I recall reading somewhere that Ghost Town took over a year to write, very apt it became the soundtrack to the riots that struck in the inner cities....


----------

